# Kultura > Tema shoqërore >  Cila pyetje ju bezdis më shumë?

## bebushja

Cila eshte ajo pyetja qe ju bezdis ose acaron me shume kur ju pyesin ?





Ju ftoj te gjithve ne kete teme :buzeqeshje:

----------


## pseudo

sa vjece je  dhe nga  vjen ky akcent?

----------


## Kujtim Demiri

Ku Je Qitash??????????????????????????????

----------


## Dj-GabrieL

*Jan disa fjale qe jan mese te kuptueshme,kur ty te vjen nje super "PSE" dhe pasi t`i e argumenton te vijn perseri dhe disa "PSE" te tje!

Aty ndizet llamba e kuqe dhe ....pyetja "PSE" hyn ne listen tende te acarimit*

----------


## Besoja

Ku ishe?!Ku shkon?!

----------


## [Perla]

Cfare ke ndermend te besh ?!

----------


## bebushja

Kur me pyesin   "cfare po mendon ",,,,,,.

----------


## Flamurtari

Sa lek paguhesh?

----------


## arjeta3

a je e martuar??

----------


## drague

a ke dashnore???

----------


## Jack Watson

Sa e ke rrogen?

Ke kap naj nji?

----------


## maryp

a ka ndonje te re????............ dhe per te re nenkuptojne faktin qe a kam gjetur burre.......

----------


## drague

> a ka ndonje te re????............ dhe per te re nenkuptojne faktin qe a kam gjetur burre.......


Nuk te pyes mo.MARYP

----------


## Jack Watson

> a ka ndonje te re????............ dhe per te re nenkuptojne faktin qe a kam gjetur burre.......



hahahahah  :pa dhembe:   :pa dhembe: 

me shkrive lol.

----------


## maryp

> Nuk te pyes mo.MARYP


hahahaha. e dija qe do me pergjigjeshe keshtu...... po pse me ke pyt noj here ti me qellimin per te me gjet burr???
une kam mendu gjithmone se bohej fjale per thashetheme ketej nga ndermarrja  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## SaS

cfare na thua ndonje gje !!!

----------


## Erlebnisse

Cfare po ben?

----------


## Linda5

Edhe sa do rrish ne forum...ose ne kompjuter
Aq mi ngrejn nervat sa nuk di cte boj

----------


## Daniel Maker

pse je kaq i mir?
me i vra..

----------


## E=mc²

ca boooooneeeeeee??????

kjo eshte pyetja qe me acaron me shume nervat

----------

